# sleeping giant



## vonnagy (Sep 26, 2005)

this photo looks a bit odd to me with the sunflare, so i'd thought i'd post it here.


----------



## cbay (Sep 26, 2005)

Seems Okay, Shame about the sunlight but it is weird ive neva experienced that in any of my pictures before...


----------



## JohnMF (Sep 28, 2005)

looks like middle earth or something... just realized the film was shot in nz wasnt it!


----------



## ozzono (Oct 14, 2005)

An impressive photo of a wonderful place.  I like much this photo.  Congratulations by this work.

Una foto impresionante de un lugar maravilloso.  Me gusta mucho esta foto.  Felicitaciones por este trabajo.


----------

